# Cockapoo litter number?



## MrsS

A question that breeders may be able to help me with.

How many cockapoo's do you usually have in your litters? We've chosen a choccie boy and he's from a litter of 11. I was so shocked by the amount of puppies the lovely cocker had given birth to. All are the same size and look very healthy (only 3 weeks old currently). 

My family dog was a westie and he came from a litter of 3. My hubby had king charles spaniels from a litter of 4. So 11 seems huge. 

Is this usual? And being from a big litter, is our boy likely to be on the smaller side?

Not at all an issue, just a wondering!

Many thanks


----------



## Turi

I'm not a breeder but 11 puppies does sound extraordinarily large! Saffi was one of four. 

Jukee Doodles would be a good member to answer this...


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Ruby was one of 9 , Pepper was one of 6

Ian


----------



## Woo

My puppy is from a litter of 5.


----------



## Janev1000

Honey is from a litter of 7 but I'm sure in a past photo her mother had 9 last time. Biscuit is from a litter of 9, although two died either before or just after the birth.


----------



## S.Claire

I think Nacho was from a litter of 7 or 9. I can't quite remember but it was definitely at least 7.


----------



## Duckdog

Binky was one of 8


----------



## mairi1

Molly was one of 6 x


----------



## Skyesdog

Lola was one of 6 too. Two goldens, three blacks and a blue roan! I was surprised by the mix of colours!!


----------



## baking mama

Freddy was one of 10! His mum had large litters, I think her previous were 9 and another 10. All the pups looked about the same to us, but the breeder picked out the largest two boys she had and we chose one of those


----------



## Sarette

My Max was from a litter of 10 (although there were 11 born but one didn't make it sadly) and started off as one of the smallest. He is now average sized  There's a couple of photos of him and Izzy which Ali posted on another thread about sizes. He started off much smaller than her, but is now slightly bigger!
Sarah xx


----------



## MillieDog

Millie was one of 8


----------



## Nanci

Sami and Carley were from litters of 7


----------



## Scout001

Scout was one of a litter of five, mum was a poodle - I wonder if it makes a difference to litter size if the mum is a poodle or a cocker?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

The breeder we are getting our pup from she had 5 pups. The breeder said this was average for this mom. 

She said it has to do how big the mom is. Also the past litters the mom had.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

PS The mom is a Cocker.


----------



## KRC

MrsS said:


> A question that breeders may be able to help me with.
> 
> How many cockapoo's do you usually have in your litters? We've chosen a choccie boy and he's from a litter of 11. I was so shocked by the amount of puppies the lovely cocker had given birth to. All are the same size and look very healthy (only 3 weeks old currently).
> 
> My family dog was a westie and he came from a litter of 3. My hubby had king charles spaniels from a litter of 4. So 11 seems huge.
> 
> Is this usual? And being from a big litter, is our boy likely to be on the smaller side?
> 
> Not at all an issue, just a wondering!
> 
> Many thanks


Hi I have litter of 11 and all doing well


----------

